# How's this years cycling plan going?



## Soltydog (10 Apr 2015)

No doubt many made plans for their cycling this year, but how are we all doing?
My plan was to ride everyday, ride 5k miles & lose 1 stone.
Today is day 100 & I've managed to ride every day, although one day due to illness I only managed 0.5miles 
I'm close to 2200 miles, so reckon my target of 5k will be hit before end of summer 
& I've lost over half a stone, so that's heading in the right direction too 

Hopefully now the weather is getting better I can get out for more longer rides & really clock up some miles!


----------



## Angry Blonde (10 Apr 2015)

Ive failed allready


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (10 Apr 2015)

No weight loss planned for me, but I'm looking good for my 5000 mile target having completed over 1500 at present


----------



## jhawk (10 Apr 2015)

This year's plan is to cycle across Canada, hopefully beginning in late May. But, the weather is hell - still in the grip of winter, and the money is going to be very tight.  Hoping not to have to postpone the ride.


----------



## Turbo Rider (10 Apr 2015)

I get to work and back without incident...that's as far as planning goes for me really...so far, so good...touch wood...oh and well done 

Edit - Oh, just checked and I'm 1344 for the year so far...


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2015)

I have 3 distance targets for the year, 2460 (1 more than last year), 3000 realistically, 3650 stretch. Episode 5 of rhabdomyolysis has hindered things somewhat, and at present I've covered only 640 miles.
On the plus side I have managed a metric 50 every month this year.


----------



## Dan B (10 Apr 2015)

I haven't resorted to taking the bus yet this year which is something. Lost a few kg as well, which is all to the good


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2015)

I am (I think) on target............bearing in mind my target is quite small 
I want to do a 68 miler (as I am 68 yrs old this year).
In the last 6 days I have managed a 26, 28 and today a 21 miler.
Next week I plan to go up to 35............so I'm getting there.
Your half stone loss is to be congratulated as it isnot easy......WELL DONE SIR.


----------



## BrynCP (10 Apr 2015)

Badly! I wanted to beat my 5000 miles of last year so I was working on at least 400 a month with good summer months taking me over.

As it stands, I have only done 800 miles this year in almost 3.5 months.

This is down to 3 weeks out the country that were unexpected, 2 colds and a chest infection.


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2015)

Mine is to do London-Surrey 100...come back to me on 3rd August 

I've done about 20 miles today with just one gear...I'll need more for ^^


----------



## Donger (10 Apr 2015)

Targets:
(1) 3,000 miles in the year. (Closing in on 900 now, having ridden through the bad weather, so looking good on that one),
(2) Complete the "Metric Century a Month Challenge" this year (Easily the toughest thing I have ever tried, but still on course),
(3) Get in my first 100 mile ride (Have had offers of company from a few of my club, so looks possible for later in the year), and
(4) Climb the Col des Aravis and the Col de la Colombiere when I go back to Annecy later in the year (currently chucking in as many climbs as possible as I build towards those).
Finding it a really positive thing to challenge myself to my limits and focus my efforts. Have lost half a stone lost so far this year, though still over 19 stone! As usual, I'm telling everyone who knows me all about it, so I can't back down without losing face.... it's always worked in the past, like with London to Brighton Overnight and Bealach na Ba last year.


----------



## Brandane (10 Apr 2015)

No idea. Stopped recording details of rides this year, apart from non routine rides which still get downloaded on Garmin.
I have stashed away a piece of paper with the mileage of each of my 4 bikes as it was on 31/12/14. On 31/12/15 I might look at it again and work out my mileage for the year. Then again, I might not!
I would expect to cover between 3k and 4k miles in a year, on past form. Just got tired of getting hung up on targets.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Apr 2015)

I'm failing miserably 
My aim was to do 5000 miles, I'm way out of target, and to do a hilly 110 sportive in September.
The way it is at the moment, I can't even reach the brakes on my road bike, never mind learning to ride clipless up monster hills!


----------



## jayonabike (10 Apr 2015)

Shite


----------



## craigwend (10 Apr 2015)

another failing miserably ...


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2015)

Pretty cack
A series of illness across the family have meant cycling has been the last thing to think about .


----------



## jazzkat (10 Apr 2015)

I think this is the first year that I've not had some sort of specific goal. 
I'm just going to enjoy going out on my bike when I want.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2015)

Pretty good. I joined the metric century a month challenge and I've done 8 so far. The result of this is that today I did an annual 100 miler (including a few stinker hills such as Ditchling and Gangers). I finished it feeling great, whereas I've been dead on my feet the last two years.


----------



## Brandane (10 Apr 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm way out of target, and to do a hilly 110 sportive in September.


You could always negotiate a truce and settle for the fifty miler .


----------



## surfdude (10 Apr 2015)

Pants . It's been a bad back for ages then when that went a never ending cold .


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2015)

No targets set but its not been the best, particularly last month after a small op, recovering from that is not going too bad now & I'm multi modal travel at least, but my knee starting to give me bother again too.

I think if I was a horse I'd be on my way to the dog food factory now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Apr 2015)

Brandane said:


> You could always negotiate a truce and settle for the fifty miler .


Nay, done and dusted this twice already.
Also got a chance for a free entry to the PfS 110


----------



## lee1980sim (10 Apr 2015)

On target for me, need another hundred miles by the end of this month to be on target for my "hmm we'll see" target oh and I'm also aiming to do 100 metric miles a month (at least)

Edit - Did I say metric, obviously I meant imperial


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2015)

jazzkat said:


> I think this is the first year that I've not had some sort of specific goal.
> I'm just going to enjoy going out on my bike when I want.


This is also the first year for a decade or so when I haven't given myself any set targets apart from the metric half-century, which didn't happen in Feb but began again in March. I've still got my unfinishable ''ride every road'' thing, where every now and then I cycle off to a couple of blocks of streets which I don't know and then add them to the area I've covered. The bigger the ring of covered roads gets, the further I have to cycle to reach new ones and, at the beginning of prostate problems, I can't do it very often. Still, just ordered a Rido saddle which might help.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2015)

I've done around 1030 miles this year. Last year at this stage i'd only done around 650 even though i ended the year on 4400 miles. So fingers crossed barring injuries and a real poor summer(weather wise) i'll reach my first target of 4500 miles then maybe go for 5000 miles.


----------



## buggi (10 Apr 2015)

Plan?? Dang, knew there was something I was supposed to do


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Apr 2015)

Pretty encouraging so far, given that it was chilly, wet, icy, etc. until now. It's my first year of cycling (started last August) and I've set a few targets.

1. Metric Eddington number of 66, with 100 as a bit-of-a-stretch target. I'm up to 43 so far.
2. Total annual distance of 7777. A third of the way there with the most disruptive weather probably over.
3. I'm trying to complete the Metric Century a month challenge and that's going well so far.

I'm finding it very motivational to have targets, especially the Eddington number one, which encourages me to not do too many short rides, and the Metric Century one, which prevents me focusing on the 66km thing.


----------



## robjh (10 Apr 2015)

No real target other than to ride at least as much as last year, and the good news is that I'm ahead so far, mainly through having a slightly longer commute this year than last.


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2015)

Had a bad start to the year through illness, But getting back on target now


----------



## lesley_x (11 Apr 2015)

Not good, currently recovering from abdominal surgery


----------



## I like Skol (11 Apr 2015)

I am failing badly! I am supposed to be covering a lot less miles this year, the plan was for 50% of the past 2yrs, but as it stands unless I take a prolonged lay-off I will still cover at least 75% of last years distance.


----------



## 4F (11 Apr 2015)

Pretty much on target. Plan is for 6000 miles which is 2000 more than I have done over the past 2 years and I am currently about 100 miles down on schedule.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Apr 2015)

Bit behind at the moment but a few good weeks should put me back on target.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Apr 2015)

on the 18th of January I decided to try to enter Paris-Brest-Paris. I'm a long distance cyclist, but slow, so this will be a definite stretch for me. To qualify, you have to complete approved rides of 200, 300, 400 and 600km before the end of June.

3 days later I broke my clavicle. A month after that, my mother died on the other side of the world.

No, my cycling plans are not going well.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2015)

Race results thus far = 4th, 1st, 3rd, 5th, inc beating a young domestic neo-pro (only by 2 seconds mind) & a couple of local riders I have not previously beaten, currently sitting at the top of the local time trial association points league (although it is not a primary objective of mine to remain there), training >12 hours a week on average (~3500 miles in total), power coming on okay.

On paper things are going reasonably well, I need to keep reminding myself of that since in my head, there is a mental wobble in progress!


----------



## Soltydog (11 Apr 2015)

Bit of a mixed bag then  Well done to all those reaching targets they have set 
This is the first year for 6 or 7 that I have actually set targets. Since suffering from depression years ago I've tried not to get too bogged down with stats, times targets etc, but felt I needed to push myself this year & got to admit I'm feeling a better all round with the increase in my cycling activities 
Symapthies to those with injury/illness etc that's preventing riding  A couple of years ago I was off work with a bad back & off the bike, only did about 650 miles in 2013, but now I find that cycling actually helps my back, still have back aches & pains but bearable nowadays.


----------



## CUBE CRD (11 Apr 2015)

No target set,and this will be my first full year of road cycling (bike acquired through C2W last August) - I've clocked 816 miles since 1st Jan,although a percentage of that is turbo time which I have calculated at my average speed on the road.Getting a bit more mileage with the longer evenings so I will be interested to see what the figure is come Xmas.Might even treat myself to N+1 as a 'reward'


----------



## winjim (11 Apr 2015)

Cycled all through the winter snow, which was good. Was hoping to get out more with the club and maybe get competitive but that's not happened due to there being something even more awesome than cycling happening in my life.

Summer will see a significant rise in commuting miles with commensurate fall in weekend riding.

Learned how to build wheels, now pretty much mechanically self sufficient.


----------



## lee1980sim (11 Apr 2015)

Some of you people's targets are imo outstanding

My first target is 1500 miles (last year I did 1260) and my "we'll see" target is 2015 miles as last year I completed 2014 kilometres, so far I'm upto 568 miles since 1st January, all of which is outdoor mileage


----------



## Big Dave laaa (11 Apr 2015)

I've signed up for Cav's sportive so it's keeping my training regime on target  mind you it's a killer of a route so I'll still struggle


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2015)

Absolutely atrociously is the short answer 

Think I am averaging 1 commute in 5, hardly any leisure riding at all, even my modest yearly target of 2000 miles looks a forlorn hope at the minute.
Hoping a new bike reactivates my interest or I'll be in serious danger of giving up altogether


----------



## Mugshot (11 Apr 2015)

Target is 8000 miles for the year, did 7500 last year. Have done about 2600 so far (need to update my ticker) so I'm on target for my total. Decided to try to do 200 + miles a week in Feb in honour of the HAMR boys doing it on a daily basis and as far as I remember have done it for the last 6 weeks. Am aiming to do 3 imperial centuries this year too, but they can wait until it's a bit warmer. All in all, it's going OK


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2015)

Weather finally getting warm enough for some prolonged rides, so I'm upping the distance a bit this year. Last years issues held me to about 1100 miles, so I am going to try and double that this year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2015)

I'm still on course to do mine.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2015)

~24% of my year's target distance in ~28% of the year! (966 miles out of 4,015 - my target is an 11 miles a day average.)

That's ok considering that I had a really bad bug coming in to the New Year and we have had some spells of dodgy weather. Things are picking up now so I hope to achieve my target, and if things are looking really good later in the year I will reset my target to something more challenging.

I managed 99% of last year's target, only scuppered at the end of December by the aforementioned illness.

I am 60 next year and am hoping to ride 6,000 miles to mark that milestone.


----------



## G-Zero (11 Apr 2015)

Mine isn't going very at all.... Only 250 commuting miles on the crosser, zero miles on the roadie and zero leisure miles on either of them.

Note to self.... Must try harder, must try harder, must try harder !


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Apr 2015)

Going ok and went to my first TT last week . Just turn up was the deal but it was fully booked on the day so I've booked in for the next one on the 22nd .
I'm number 27


----------



## fatjel (11 Apr 2015)

Is going OK so far..
200k Audax done already ..
2100 miles out of my target 10000 not so good but still doable
grimpeur du sud award no closer .. only grimpeur audax I've done so far doesn't count lol
Most unrealistic target is to pop round to my daughters place on the bike.. about 300 miles.. 
Shall try that in July..


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2015)

Other than the imperial century a month I had no plan at all!

I'm having a nice time though.


----------



## huwsparky (12 Apr 2015)

I set myself a 3.5k mile for the year. Probably on course for that having done a 1000 odd miles so far.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2015)

Not well but doing better than last year when I was ill.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2015)

I am not making any plans other than to try and get through the year injury free and enjoying my cycling.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2015)

Imperial Century a Month challenge. Got my first four completed so doing okay with that. Apart from that I haven't really made a plan.

It would be nice to beat last year's overall mileage (4372 miles) which looks managable and I need to avoid wimping out of the commute quite so readily when the weather is bad.


----------



## Saluki (12 Apr 2015)

I have met all my monthly targets and ahead for April. I am behind for my yearly target but that's par for the course in April. I'll catch that up over May, June, July, August & September.
It would be helpful if Hubster would ride the bike we paid a grand for him to ride. It's just sitting there and hasn't been ridden for 6 months. Wish I'd had a better kitchen now.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> and I need to avoid wimping out of the commute quite so readily when the weather is bad.



That was my thinking behind the ride every day plan. It's easy to wimp out cause its too cold/wet/windy etc but with the right gear on it isn't always as bad as you think it will be. The wind is always a killer, but now I don't mind head winds too much, just head down & get pedaling


----------



## mooseracer (12 Apr 2015)

I had a nominal target of 4000 miles but was hoping to do considerably more. 1000 miles for the year so far but breaking my hip in Feb means that my target has changed to getting back to being confident on the bike and able to enjoy 4-6 hour rides in the (hopefully) nice summer months. If all goes well I might try and put a 200km ride in there later in the year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2015)

Soltydog said:


> That was my thinking behind the ride every day plan. It's easy to wimp out cause its too cold/wet/windy etc but with the right gear on it isn't always as bad as you think it will be. The wind is always a killer, but now I don't mind head winds too much, just head down & get pedaling


Rain has been the biggest issue (still is really) as it's extremely difficult to dry anything if I get wet on the way in to work. (The joys of working in a warehouse.)


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Apr 2015)

Just worked out I need to do 12 miles a day to hit my stretch target, not sure that's going to happen!


----------



## gavgav (12 Apr 2015)

Way down on last year, mainly due to moving house and just not having the time. Hopefully will improve in the coming months.......if this ruddy wind ever dies down!


----------



## TheJDog (13 Apr 2015)

I'm a month and a half ahead of last year, according to veloviewer. But the mileage graph has a few flat spots due to bad colds that I could have done without. Étape du Tour in July, I'm feeling like I will be able to do it, but still would like to get 5kg off and get a few more climbing miles in my legs to make sure that I enjoy it.

The Hillingdon TT series I missed the first one with a cold, the second one is booked solid, but I have booked in for a few in May, June and July. Would like to get into the 25 minutes on my road bike. I've no idea how I'll do on that at the moment.


----------



## Roscoe (13 Apr 2015)

Poor effort so far, 3500 target, only managed 400 so far this year. A lot of catching up to do


----------



## sheffgirl (14 Apr 2015)

Not doing very well this year, less than 200 miles so far  I keep feeling ready to get back into it but the weather or being ill puts me off, plus I've been really busy at work and feel too tired to ride the 20 mile round trip every day. 
I've been ill twice in the last few months, and that's not like me, I had flu, and currently have a stomach bug, I'm sure being stressed/busy at work is making me more susceptible.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2015)

My plan has dive bombed. No rides since 20th Feb when my ticker went wibble.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Apr 2015)

So far so good.


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Apr 2015)

Did 2500 miles last year in my first year doing "proper" cycling. Hoping to do more than that this year. First few months have been pretty lean to be honest and im going to be quite busy for a number of weekends so im not sure if im going to manage it.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Apr 2015)

A recurring illness in the trouser department kept me off the bike for weeks at a time earlier in the year 

I am now trying to make up for lost time. 600 miles covered when I should have done 900.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Apr 2015)

Not bad - so far done nearly 1400 miles. Plan is for 4000. (Really want to get to 5000)

Im having a week of the bike thou - as my knee has started to ache abit. I think I have been over doing it the past couple of weeks!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2015)

well aprox 750 miles covered so far so quite happy .

i try and get my cycling done before the rest of the family are up and about so limited to about a max 2 hr early am window which actually fits in well as roads are quieter

Have also managed to sell quite a few as well and its not even summer yet 

so all in all very good


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2015)

Bit of a disaster really. I usually do around 5,000 mi a year in recent years but just haven't and definitely don't see it this year. 

Never ending cold in January = very few miles ridden
Hurt back in beginning of Feb = very few miles ridden
Feeling very down and depressed combined with shite weather in March = very few miles ridden.
A reasonable start in April with just over 100 very hilly miles miles over the Easter weekend being the highlight. 

Dance classes and a reasonable amount of walking have kept me pretty fit so it could be worse but I am aware I am not bike fit on longer rides.


----------



## Sandra6 (14 Apr 2015)

I plan to ride my bikes wherever and whenever I want to. 
I'm winning so far


----------



## DooDah (14 Apr 2015)

I plan to ride my bike, not doing very well so far


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2015)

Update to my previous post ...

Things are going better than expected. I did a hard 71 mile ride today and have a 64 mile forum ride planned for Saturday. I will probably get another 40-50 miles done in between. That will get me pretty much back on my mileage target.

The big news though is that I felt a dramatic improvement in my fitness on today's ride. I can't believe how suddenly it has happened! I had been thinking for weeks that progress seemed to have stalled and that I was just lumbering along with no real 'oomph' in my cycling, and then - BANG! Heart and lungs showing no signs of the distress that they have been suffering off and on since my clotting problems of 2012/2013, and legs with enough muscle to get the job done. 

I hope that I can build on this through the spring/summer and then have a good autumn/winter so I can start next year already fit ...


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2015)

Better this year than last, helped by the weather. I was pretty badly down on miles last year, and it showed when I went for my French summer sojourn. If the weather keeps playing ball I should start this year's French stay at the level of fitness I ended last year's. 900 miles in the Easter holidays has kick-started the process.


----------



## Eagone (16 Apr 2015)

My Target this year was to do a 75 miler
I started cycling in November 13 and hit last years target of loosing a stone and cycling several 50 mile sportives.
I cycle good distances now twice a week and am aiming for a further stone loss before 26 July (Holiday)
My 75 miler is on the 12th July - Fat Lads at the Back Sportive.
Also hope to get my new drop bar bike soon, they hybrid that gave me the kickstart is now too slow.

*There's no question of failure - it has to be done at any sacrifice.*

However I have just eaten a custard donut brought in by a work colleague so thats an extra 10k tonight!


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2015)

Well this morning nipped out for a short 14 miler & that was enough to hit my years 5k target, looking like I'm gonna manage somewhere in the region of 9k by the end of the year  Still ridden every day too, although because of illness couple of rides have been 'very' short, & my planned weight loss of 1 stone is surpassed, lost 1.5stone so far, but not sure I want to lose anymore, as I'm starting to look rather thin in the face, but 6'5" & 15.5 stone weight charts show I'm still overweight


----------



## fatjel (12 Jul 2015)

4880 miles done so still a bit behind my 10,000 aim
2 out of 5 grimpeurs done so still likely
Bottled on the 300 miles to visit my daughter this month :-(
not too bad overall


----------



## martint235 (12 Jul 2015)

Better than expected. I ended last year really thinking I'd struggle to do 100 miler again after I'd bailed in Brighton. May this year I put together a 160 and 140 miler on consecutive Sundays without undue distress really which was a relief as I'd not done anything other than commute really since the beginning of the year. For the next two weekends I've got another 140 miler and then a 200 miler lined up. Can't believe the difference since Dec.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2015)

There's a plan


----------



## TheJDog (12 Jul 2015)

Over 5,000km done with 50,000m of climbing. Étape is next weekend. That's what I've been 'looking forward' to all year. After that's done I'm chopping the bike up and throwing it on the fire so I'm not sure how many more miles I'm going to get in the rest of the year.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Jul 2015)

Only done half the miles I thought I'd ride but all the rides were more enjoyable (quality versus quantity).

I've also come to terms that I really can't ride in summer as much as I'd like because I'd rather spend time with the kids and other family events plus social occasions. All enjoyable stuff and the kids need me more than I need my bike.

I still fancy getting down to the Jurassic coast for an MTB ride even though my off road experience is limited. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jul 2015)

TheJDog said:


> I'm a month and a half ahead of last year, according to veloviewer. But the mileage graph has a few flat spots due to bad colds that I could have done without. Étape du Tour in July, I'm feeling like I will be able to do it, but still would like to get 5kg off and get a few more climbing miles in my legs to make sure that I enjoy it.
> 
> The Hillingdon TT series I missed the first one with a cold, the second one is booked solid, but I have booked in for a few in May, June and July. Would like to get into the 25 minutes on my road bike. I've no idea how I'll do on that at the moment.



Have you done a 25 yet ? That's my aim for this season at Hillingdon but I'm told by a few riders it took a few years for them to get a 25 there .


----------



## Davos87 (12 Jul 2015)

I'm doing rather rubbish trying to achieve my modest 2000 mile target. One of my kids got married and we have been very busy making improvements to her house and since retiring a few more holidays have sort of got in the way this year! Have enjoyed the times I have been out and feel a bit more sanguine about not being nearer my target. Treating my cycling this year more as a very enjoyable leisure pursuit rather that a goal orientated activity.


----------



## sutts (12 Jul 2015)

My target is for 9000 miles. I have failed at this two years running, but so far, so good at 5693 miles. 10,000 miles is now a stretch target, as 9000 is looking good!!


----------



## lee1980sim (12 Jul 2015)

Seen as this popped up in my notifications thought I'd update too, so far still on target for my higher target, I'm averaging 170 miles a month, could be more but my 5 year old tends to want me at home the few days off I get when he's not at school, and when we go out with the trailer not as many miles get done (23 miles in 3.5 hours today with him and wife as opposed to 23 miles in 1.25hrs on my own with the road bike) but oh well he only gets one childhood which I don't want to miss


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2015)

This is the first year that I've started to keep a track of my miles. I've managed to keep up with the half century a month challenge so far. It's made me increase my routine rides from 22 miles to 32 miles, time permitting. I've been working on my new year's resolutions to maintain what I've achieved so far, to get better at hills and to keep my bike(s) (n+1 arrived in March) clean but learning how to fettle and look after the mechanisms is still a target. Oh, and second place (by age and gender) in the Great Manchester Cycle!

Commiserations to those who've not been able to get out on their bike, hope things are improving all round.

Well done to those who've been meeting their targets or are just enjoying their cycling.


----------



## Saluki (12 Jul 2015)

So far, I'm 200 miles up on my annual target and 30 miles up on my monthly target so very pleased at the moment.


----------



## TheJDog (12 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Have you done a 25 yet ? That's my aim for this season at Hillingdon but I'm told by a few riders it took a few years for them to get a 25 there .



The last one I did I got a 25 50 something. It was the absolutely scorching day. It was hell! Felt pretty sick all the way, but pleased with the time.


----------



## contadino (12 Jul 2015)

I expected to be hindered far more by the heat this summer, but thanks to a long mild spring and switching from MTB to tourer, I'm still managing a few hundred km/week.

So if I'd set myself a goal in January it would likely have been something like 2000km and Endomondo is telling me that I've already done nearly 3800km.

I guess September will be a good yardstick. 120km around l'Eroica course in Tuscany followed by Hadrian's Wall 4 days later.


----------



## Donger (12 Jul 2015)

Still plodding away in the Metric Century a Month Challenge, though I have come close to failure more than once. This has been a fantastic challenge for me, as it is close to the limits of my endurance. Reckon it will give me a real sense of achievement at the end. Was planning to do my first ever 100 miler this year...... might put that off until December! Not exactly looking forward to that one.

Have also managed to take my bike over to France twice already, with another trip still to come. Happy days. Off to the French Alps in September. There are some big mountains just begging to be climbed. Just _have_ to do it while I'm still able. (I'm not getting any younger, and I'm still over 20 stone despite all my efforts. There has to be a limit to how long I can keep this up, and I don't want to have any regrets).

Annual target wise, I averaged about 1,600 miles per year over my first 5 years, and raised that to 2,400 last year, with joining my local club. This year I've done 1,747 miles already - which must be down to the Cyclechat challenge. Fingers crossed, looking good for 3,000 miles in 2015.

Loving it.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> ~24% of my year's target distance in ~28% of the year! (966 miles out of 4,015 - my target is an 11 miles a day average.)


Update: Now ~57% of my year's target distance in ~53% of the year! (2279 miles out of 4,015 - my target is an 11 miles a day average, but I now only need to average 10 miles a day for the rest of the year.)


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jul 2015)

Each year, I increase my mileage target so I don't get comfortable with where I'm at. I find it's normally an excellent incentive to get out on the bike, even when I'm struggling with depression, but this year has been tough thanks to physical and mental ill health.







I'm slowly clawing my way back. Sticking with the Metric Century challenge has really made a difference but I know I've got to be well ahead before autumn sets in. To help with that, I set myself the target of 800 miles for June. I managed 842, so have decided to have a go at 900 this month and aim for 1000 in August or September (I'm giving myself two goes!). I'm shattered and don't seem to be losing much weight but my rides on Thursday, Friday and Saturday added up to 180 miles, a figure I wouldn't have dreamed possible not long ago.


----------



## gbb (12 Jul 2015)

Dunno really. I should be happy to be achieving what I am but struggle with getting some regular mileage in, motivation is hard to come by when I work fairly long hours, workload is heavy and all I want to do is relax when I get home.
My illness has for the most part gone so 16mph average after 2 years off is a reasonable achievement, shorter distances of course. Then I think, I'm 57 and never going to regain what I used to do...its a bit mixed up in my head sometimes.
Overall...not too bad. I didnt have specific goals...just try to regain fitness. Thats been partly achieved.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Jul 2015)

Year's target was 15K and I'm comfortably ahead of schedule.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Each year, I increase my mileage target so I don't get comfortable with where I'm at. I find it's normally an excellent incentive to get out on the bike, even when I'm struggling with depression, but this year has been tough thanks to physical and mental ill health.
> 
> View attachment 95976
> 
> ...


I can see what your intention is, but there is an inherent risk that you will eventually have to push it to a level that causes you real problems which is what you are trying to avoid ...  A friend of mine got ill once and pushed himself too hard to try and get fit again afterwards. He ended up overtrained and ill for nearly a year! (It was the only time I ever got fitter than him ...)

Could you come up with a gentler target, such as (making one up on the spur of the moment) to ride xxx miles a month on previously unridden roads, where xxx is a challenging but sustainable distance?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2015)

I've fallen way behind my past years mileage due to me being knocked off my bike in April. A lot of enjoyment has gone as i mostly see it as a chore rather than pleasure when i set off on a ride.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jul 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've fallen way behind my past years mileage due to me being knocked off my bike in April. A lot of enjoyment has gone as i mostly see it as a chore rather than pleasure when i set off on a ride.



Sorry to hear that. Can you ride with someone or join a group ride?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I can see what your intention is, but there is an inherent risk that you will eventually have to push it to a level that causes you real problems which is what you are trying to avoid ...  A friend of mine got ill once and pushed himself too hard to try and get fit again afterwards. He ended up overtrained and ill for nearly a year! (It was the only time I ever got fitter than him ...)
> 
> Could you come up with a gentler target, such as (making one up on the spur of the moment) to ride xxx miles a month on previously unridden roads, where xxx is a challenging but sustainable distance?


Hmmm. I see what you're getting at. I just want to see if I can do it. My real benchmark is 100 miles a week as that's easily achievable so long as I don't get lazy (it's the difference between CBA and "nope, can't adult today"). Anything over that is a bonus, really.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Hmmm. I see what you're getting at. I just want to see if I can do it. My real benchmark is 100 miles a week as that's easily achievable so long as I don't get lazy (it's the difference between CBA and "nope, can't adult today"). Anything over that is a bonus, really.


Yes, that should be ok. I was worried that you would eventually end up at (say) 400 miles a week!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, that should be ok. I was worried that you would eventually end up at (say) 400 miles a week!


Good grief, no! I'm pushing myself at the moment because I had a slow start to the year but I'll only be gutted if, barring injury, I manage less than 5200 miles by the end of December (that being roughly 100 a week). Otherwise, it's just for fun (my target for this year amuses me) as I enjoy my cycling. It's my escape, not something to beat myself with.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2015)

I'm having a crap year, my mojo and fitness isn't there and though I'm doing OK on the mileage front I've not done the long miles I've done in other years, I think my longest ride this year isn't much over 60 miles, last year by this time I'd done a 108 mile forum ride and a 100 mile audax, plus I'd done a couple of charity rides, I've done no charity rides this year.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jul 2015)

I've stopped bothering about targets and mileages, I just go out when I feel like it now, the consequences of which mean I have done very little riding this year. quite a lot of running but that's not the same. I've got The Ride London/Surrey coming up and I have not yet done a 100 mile ride this year. I ain't bothered though, I did 80 miles the other day and felt I had the legs for another 20, so I'll be OK.

There's not point in doing it if it ain't fun.

EDIT: 898.48 Miles this year,


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Sorry to hear that. Can you ride with someone or join a group ride?



Oh i'm ok about it thanks, To be honest i feel a bit better having lost the i must do more miles each year obsession. I probably do about half as many miles as before but i've got myself a turbo trainer so come winter i can pick up the mileage in the safety of my home.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jul 2015)

The most I've ridden, so far, is just over 50 miles and that's only 3 times. After reading about everyone else's targets and achievements, I'm starting to think that I should set a target of 60 miles and build up to doing 100 miles one day. The most I've done on my own is about 35 miles, so another target will be to go further on my own.


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Jul 2015)

Way way behind at 800 miles with a target of 3000 due to work and family issues earlier in the year leading to me being busy pretty much every weekend. Hope to start getting back on the bike soon and doing the 72 mile round trip to work in the coming weeks, Hopefully that should boost the miles a bit.


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Absolutely atrociously is the short answer
> 
> Think I am averaging 1 commute in 5, hardly any leisure riding at all, even my modest yearly target of 2000 miles looks a forlorn hope at the minute.
> Hoping a new bike reactivates my interest or I'll be in serious danger of giving up altogether


Well that was April, now we are in the peak of summer (yeah right) and I have downgraded my target to 1000 miles, would have done that in 8 weeks at one time.
New bike helped for a few weeks, I even managed 2 commutes this past 4 days which is an improvement on recent times.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Jul 2015)

Still behind - I blame the wind- and too many weeks away. If I make 4500 this year I'll be happy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2015)

I've successfully managed 6 months of the metric century a month challenge. And done two 200k audaxes, which is two more than I planned to.


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2015)

My year has been rubbish.Since April time i have been feeling crap.Tired,lethargic and fed up.After the Doc sent me for blood tests it seems i was a little low on vitamin d.So i was told to take things easy,but get out into the sunshine.This i did and hey presto i feel better.So much so i attempted a 60 mile ride last Saturday,and boy did i enjoy it.


----------



## derrick (13 Jul 2015)

After a slow start to the year due to illness, i have caught up now and am happy with my progress. Although i have slowed down a bit this week, only because my other half came of her bike last week, and she ain't a good patient. I have had to cancel a couple of rides because she can't drive so i am ferrying her around. Hopefully we will soon be back on the road.


----------



## mythste (14 Jul 2015)

I had no plan, cycled about 200 miles last year. This year I'm about to crest 2000 miles. Chuffed!


----------



## outlash (14 Jul 2015)

After last year's mileage target, which I achieved I told myself not again as it became a chore and dictated my riding. Hence I've done more off road this year, not gone out when I haven't felt like it (which isn't much TBH) yet still done my longest ride by some distance over the spring bank holiday. Less miles, more smiles .


----------



## Licramite (15 Jul 2015)

I've decided to start my cycling year - next year.
It's just one of those years when nothing comes together. - as in me - bike-opportunity-weather.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jul 2015)

It was going well. I could feel the benefit of winter riding as the warmer weather came to these shores and was getting in >120 miles pw regularly, with the prospect of a few metric centuries July - September.
Two weeks ago, enjoying a night ride and a badger decided to run in front of my bike. A double fractured femur has blown most of my planned riding for the rest of summer.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2015)

Bazzer said:


> It was going well. I could feel the benefit of winter riding as the warmer weather came to these shores and was getting in >120 miles pw regularly, with the prospect of a few metric centuries July - September.
> Two weeks ago, enjoying a night ride and a badger decided to run in front of my bike. A double fractured femur has blown most of my planned riding for the rest of summer.


Ouch. How's the bike? And the badger? GWS.


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jul 2015)

Not bad. After a slow start, I'm now ahead of schedule on my mileage target, and I've acheived PBs for 10 & 25 mile TTs. I've also finally accepted that I can't outride my fork, and have lost almost a stone in the last 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Colin_P (15 Jul 2015)

I'm doing ok. I've not got a large target compared to some but there again most don't have to contend with a heart condition and a large dose of beta blockers and anti arrhythmic drugs slowing them down.

Sometimes it is hard to get up out of the chair and get out there.


----------



## Brandane (15 Jul 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I'm doing ok. I've not got a large target compared to some but there again most don't have to contend with a heart condition and a large dose of beta blockers and anti arrhythmic drugs slowing them down.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to get up out of the chair and get out there.


Off topic for a second, sorry........
Interesting. Could that be why I don't seem to be getting any faster? I am on Flecainide Acetate (2 x 100mg daily) and Bisoprolol Fumarate (1 x 1.25mg daily) for an atrial fibrillation. It doesn't make me feel unwell at all, and I've been on the meds for about 18 years! DVLA are aware and after some reports from my GP they allowed me to get an HGV licence (which I've had for 10 years now). Get some funny looks at the cardiology department when I turn up for my check-ups having cycled 15 miles to get there, then you tell them you are taking part in the 100km monthly challenge on CC.. !


----------



## Colin_P (15 Jul 2015)

Brandane said:


> Off topic for a second, sorry........
> Interesting. Could that be why I don't seem to be getting any faster? I am on Flecainide Acetate (2 x 100mg daily) and Bisoprolol Fumarate (1 x 1.25mg daily) for an atrial fibrillation. It doesn't make me feel unwell at all, and I've been on the meds for about 18 years! DVLA are aware and after some reports from my GP they allowed me to get an HGV licence (which I've had for 10 years now). Get some funny looks at the cardiology department when I turn up for my check-ups having cycled 15 miles to get there, then you tell them you are taking part in the 100km monthly challenge on CC.. !



I'm also on Flec 100mg twice a day and used to be on 2 x 10mg on Biso. The Biso didn't work for me so now I'm on 2 x 10mg Nebivolol which like the Biso is also a very powerful beta. It certainly makes me slow.

I've also got the added fun of having an implanted cardioverter defibrillator (ICD) taking care of me. It has shocked me back to life three times now. And will also provide anti tachycardic pacing as well if needs be. My heart problems electrical like yours but in the ventricles.

Have you been or are you a candidate for a catheter ablation?


----------



## Brandane (15 Jul 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I'm also on Flec 100mg twice a day and used to be on 2 x 10mg on Biso. The Biso didn't work for me so now I'm on 2 x 10mg Nebivolol which like the Biso is also a very powerful beta. It certainly makes me slow.
> 
> I've also got the added fun of having an implanted cardioverter defibrillator (ICD) taking care of me. It has shocked me back to life three times now. And will also provide anti tachycardic pacing as well if needs be. My heart problems electrical like yours but in the ventricles.
> 
> Have you been or are you a candidate for a catheter ablation?


Sorry to hear that; my problem sounds a lot less drastic - and it must be, as I have had it on occasions since my early teens and thought it was normal all those years!
I have spoken to the cardiologist re catheter ablation, but as my meds seem to be working just fine, both her and I are happy to continue with the status quo as there are risks associated with CA..


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2015)

Bazzer said:


> It was going well. I could feel the benefit of winter riding as the warmer weather came to these shores and was getting in >120 miles pw regularly, with the prospect of a few metric centuries July - September.
> Two weeks ago, enjoying a night ride and a badger decided to run in front of my bike. A double fractured femur has blown most of my planned riding for the rest of summer.


Yikes!! 
Sorry to hear that. Hope you can try to keep up some exercise, and best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ouch. How's the bike? And the badger? GWS.



Bike - Not sure. My wife and a friend picked it up from Knutsford police station yesterday.Quite fortunate really, as I was stranded in the middle of the road unable to move, a police car happened to be first on the scene. 
The bike is currently in my garage. My wife and the friend told me it is OK , but neither of them cycle. A hobble along the left side of the bike is showing nothing obviously distorted, but it is my right femur, elbow and shoulder side which has been damaged. So until I get more stable and the bike on a stand so I can check over the right side of the bike, I'll not know for sure.
Badger - No idea. It didn't seem to be around afterwards. I suspect from comments made a couple of people whose cars, or who know people whose cars have sustained damage from hitting badgers, me and my Cannondale have come off far worse.
The only way I can think of describing it, was like hitting a brick wall . No give. Just a dead stop


----------



## albion (16 Jul 2015)

Apart from a new year day rides I have done absolutly zero this year.

Not to worry, things are great and next year have medium hopes of making a certainly first ever 10,000 year target.


----------



## Soltydog (16 Jul 2015)

Hope your recovery is swift @Bazzer Only ever seen 2 badgers live & boy can they shift, glad I've not encountered one whilst cycling.
ps hope the bike is ok too 

Zero this year, but 10k next year @albion good luck mate, i'll be well impressed with anyone who does 10k in a year


----------



## MarkF (17 Jul 2015)

This years cycling is going badly, very badly, I can't get going, I am being bone idle and have taken my already world class procrastinating to even higher levels. I've more bikes than ever before too, I am still cycling regularly, daily in fact, but too easily finding reasons to stop, usually that reason is Fanny's Ale House and that's less than 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jul 2015)

MarkF said:


> but too easily finding reasons to stop, usually that reason is Fanny's Ale House and that's less than 2 miles from my house.


That's as good an excuse as you need to stop  Not been in there for many years, but might be worth planning a route that comes home that way rather than going out that way


----------



## ACS (17 Jul 2015)

On target for 5000 miles for the year and I have completed 5 out of 12 x 200km Audax ride for a RTTY, however I'm not really looking forward to the challenge of riding 200km during the winter months.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Jul 2015)

I wanted to do 3500 miles this year but had a few weeks forced off the bike in Feb. So looks more like 3,000 miles. We shall see !

School summer holidays coming up - which means if I get up early I can leave a slumbering household and do 20 miles before work.


----------

